# [OT] Kings of Chaos is back once again!



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2003)

Post those links, and i'll put em in this post for easier access.


randomling
Steve Jung
Akhkharu
Cake Mage
Dungannon
Mistwell 
Sir Osis of Liver 
Boothbey
KittyKat2003
Stubby101
FooDog
Arken
Ysgarran
Sniktch
EternalKnight
Me
Dragongirl


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 11, 2003)

Evil, evil teddy bear!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, i'm not one to miss out on fun. So:

Sir Osis of Liver


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2003)

Good thread, teddy bear!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 11, 2003)

Evil but cool. Make sure we don't attack each other!


----------



## boothbey (Feb 12, 2003)

*Here's me...*

Here's me

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=283921


My officers

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=284858

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=284030

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=284939


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 12, 2003)

Here I am:

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=287801


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 12, 2003)

Okay, since I'm dense and can't comprehend the rules from what's posted at their site...

a) What tangible effect do the races have
b) It says I'm an officer of a specific person who's link I've clicked that becomes my sponsor.  Does that mean that if I go through Horacio and become one of his guys, that my clicking on other people's links doesn't help?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Feb 12, 2003)

okay, 1) is here: http://www.kingsofchaos.com/index.php

(each race gets a bonus; human for money, dwarves for attack value, etc.)

and 2) you can always click other links to give other people more troops. you can even click your own once a day


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 12, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *b) It says I'm an officer of a specific person who's link I've clicked that becomes my sponsor.  Does that mean that if I go through Horacio and become one of his guys, that my clicking on other people's links doesn't help? *



It helps the people you click.  Whoever your commander is will send troops (automatically) to help you when you are attacked.  For every 2 clicks you get on your account, your commander also gets a troop.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 13, 2003)

I have joined the Kings of Chaos armies, together we shall conquer middle earth!

HellHound @ Ambient


----------



## HellHound (Feb 13, 2003)

_(well... either we conquer Middle Earth... or I eat your brain... same difference, right?)_


----------



## Horacio (Feb 13, 2003)

Oops, you have forgotten another Hiveminder, Arken


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 13, 2003)

Not sure who he is, but he signed up under me.

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=282015


----------



## randomling (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's me:

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=297327

I'm one of Tallarn's officers!


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 15, 2003)

Kings of Chaos has shut down due to a hacker attack on their servers.  They have annnounced that they will NOT be bringing it back unless they are able to raise enough money to buy new servers & such.  So much for our mindless fun....*sigh*


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 15, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Kings of Chaos has shut down due to a hacker attack on their servers.  They have annnounced that they will NOT be bringing it back unless they are able to raise enough money to buy new servers & such.  So much for our mindless fun....*sigh* *




Damnit!!!

So... any more mindless online games out there?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 15, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damnit!!!
> 
> So... any more mindless online games out there? *



Dunno about mindless, but...

http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi
http://www.outwar.com/page.php?x=282534&pro=df33222afe01315b281772fecc86bab6


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 15, 2003)

> The person who has sent you this link has sent it incorrectly. Please tell them to copy and paste their link from the members page.




That's what i got from the outwar link...


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, I found a new fun waste of time..  You can win prizes playing this one!  Please click on my link and help me win a prize


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

This game is back alive now, so we can start clicking these links again!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

And I realize my link isn't even in this thread  

Here it is: http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=53173

Ashwyn, you may want to edit the thread title and first post to include all the links


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=267602


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay, my army is back!  Now it just needs to get bigger.

Join Dungannon's Army


----------



## Cake Mage (Mar 4, 2003)

*NOOOOOOO!!!!*

bastards, I posted this first.  I swear I did...oohhh...can you still click on mine...please....click here to be super cool


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NOOOOOOO!!!!*



			
				Cake Mage said:
			
		

> *bastards, I posted this first.  I swear I did...oohhh...can you still click on mine...please....click here to be super cool *




Not if you are going to call us all bastards.


----------



## Cake Mage (Mar 4, 2003)

oohhhh...  I'm sorry... Its jus that I'm irish and I my first reaction is always to get angry and lash out.  This always gets me in to trouble.  I should really go see a tharapist or something...


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 4, 2003)

*I forgot the bloody similies!!!*

My fault entirely!!!  I should have added  and  and


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 4, 2003)

Dang it, Cake Mage, that's MISTER bastard. I demand respect!


----------



## Douane (Mar 4, 2003)

You all should really cut Cake Mage some slack, I mean he was exclusively mocked by Piratecat in this thread . 

BTW, I clicked your link, CM.


Folkert


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 4, 2003)

Cake Mage said:
			
		

> *oohhhh...  I'm sorry... Its jus that I'm irish and I my first reaction is always to get angry and lash out.  This always gets me in to trouble.  I should really go see a tharapist or something...  *



I don't see the point. Therapy can't change your nationality.


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: I forgot the bloody similies!!!*



			
				Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *I forgot the bloody similies!!! *



Did you remember the metphors?


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 5, 2003)

Please add my link, too. Thanks.

http://www.kingsofchaos.com/page.php?id=319519 

Did anyone else notice that Kings of Chaos is based on Outwar? Check the bottom of the camp screen.  

Steve


----------



## Akhkharu (Mar 5, 2003)

it's back. It's Back! IT'S BACK!!!

More fun stuff to do while I do nothing.


----------



## Cake Mage (Mar 5, 2003)

QUOTE]You all should really cut Cake Mage some slack, I mean he was exclusively mocked by Piratecat in this thread . [/QUOTE] 

you know I was really hoping to keep that under raps.  Now I must go to your house and take out your dominant hand so that every time you try and type, you'll be reminded of the time you decided to thrash me.  

oops. heh heh  there it goes again. heh heh hee hhhh...

oh and sorry, mister bastard piratecat sir.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey, no one's callin' anyone a bastard unless I'm included in the statement 

BTW, can I get a couple of extra clicks from people when you browse the thread?  My puny force of 30 elves would appreciate it, as their Rat Bastard leader keeps driving them pretty hard and my casualties have been high


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 5, 2003)

Um, what the bloody hell? When I click on randomlings link it takes me to an unactivated account named daveo.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi*




Do you play nation states?


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Um, what the bloody hell? When I click on randomlings link it takes me to an unactivated account named daveo. *




I get the same.  And you forgot to put your link in Ash.

And please, my army is poor, only 4000gp and 42 dwarves

EDIT:  Aargh!! 3 attacks and I lost 10 Dwarves!!! Help!!


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 6, 2003)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you play nation states? *



I do. The Incorporated States of Ashwynia.

EternalKnight: So I did. I'll add it.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 6, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> I do. The Incorporated States of Ashwynia.*




My nation telegrammed yours...


----------



## Cake Mage (Mar 6, 2003)

alright I just spent 2 min going through and clicking on everyones link today.  I hope everyone does the same for me cause I was thrashed today.  lost 4 units of my small 18 army and lost all but 290 of my gold. Feel sorry for me and clik on mine please...


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

Done


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 6, 2003)

Cake Mage said:
			
		

> *alright I just spent 2 min going through and clicking on everyones link today.  I hope everyone does the same for me cause I was thrashed today.  lost 4 units of my small 18 army and lost all but 290 of my gold. Feel sorry for me and clik on mine please... *



I lose about 100,000 gold each day from being attacked. I'm sure making other people very rich.


----------



## Cake Mage (Mar 10, 2003)

uuhh ....bump.... what?


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 15, 2003)

Just making sure I don't lose track of these links.  And remember, joining my army also boosts that of the Terrible Teddy Bear.


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 15, 2003)

nm


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 28, 2003)

Posting again for same reason as my last post.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok, so now I've joined this game, as well.  

Forward the Dwarves!  

If someone would add my link  to the list at the front of the thread, I would be most appreciative.  And, of course, I shall get on with the business of clicking all my fellow player's links daily.



Oh - almost forgot - I'm going by the username of *Dreamreaver*.  So please, don't kill me and take all my imaginary money.   Not that I've earned any yet....


----------



## Dinkeldog (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm playing with a group of Nutkinlanders right now:  Dinkeldog


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 7, 2003)

Woohoo!  I now have 100 dwarves


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 18, 2003)

Just making sure I don't lose track of this thread.


----------

